# Question for Evan



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have two young dogs, actually one is coming 2 but she was our first hunt test dog and there were mistakes made we are working on. 

As winter slowly approaches, I figure that will be a good time for firming up again some basics. In my Golden pup, who was FF'd, and CC'd, and does well, I see some "mouthing" of the bumper and duck (not badly), and I want to work on her hold a bit more, and reinforce the FF so she won't ever doubt. She has never but don't want her to start. 

Our coming 2 yr old lab Quinn, well she has a very sloppy hold, very loose usually cigars a bumper, tends to drop when she returns and has to be FF'd to pick it up. Remember, I said we made mistakes. :doh: I want to really re-address FF with her, she is a bit stubborn, but she does know what she is supposed to do, just tends to fight it a bit. She does hold ducks better, however I have seen her drop ducks so I think again she holds too loose. So we are working on having her hold, and applying pressure to the bumper. She is cc'd also. 

Here is my question. Are there some other drills we could do perhaps inside on snowy, rainy winter nights (I am sure we will have many) that we can work on to improve both their holds and FF?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

does cc mean collar conditioned? Some of these acronyms drive me crazy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, it does.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I want to really re-address FF with her, she is a bit stubborn, but she does know what she is supposed to do, just tends to fight it a bit. She does hold ducks better, however I have seen her drop ducks so I think again she holds too loose. So we are working on having her hold, and applying pressure to the bumper. She is cc'd also.
> 
> Here is my question. Are there some other drills we could do perhaps inside on snowy, rainy winter nights (I am sure we will have many) that we can work on to improve both their holds and FF?


Yes there are. But I like your plan already; going back through force fetch. This should be done very carefully; step by step. The drill work associated with that course of training will provide you with many opportunities to fix those loose mouths.

The standards for a straight, solid hold will not come quickly. It will be a result of a steady process. While you're doing this it's okay to throw marks. But I strongly suggest using only birds for marks, and make sure your standard is upheld in the field.

EvanG


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I would go back to the beginning with teaching hold with a paint roller and then a bumper and hold your standard for hold. Like Evan said praise for doing it right even if small increments and build into a solid hold. Patience and being consistent on what you want.


----------

